# Is This For Real ?



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

Spotted this for sale today - has anyone heard of any special edition Danish army Omega's ??










Sales Description (copied as is)

" .. This is a very speciel model. Only a handfull of these have been made, specially for army officers.

It has an all black case, DLC, which is almost as hard as sapphire crystal. DLC stands for Diamond Like Coating.

It was made on the request of a few officers in the Danish army, and has seen action in Kosova, Afghanistan and Iraq.

All parts 100% original Omega.

The movement has just been serviced, and running perfectly.

I dont gaurantee waterproof, but it has been tested waterproof to 100 meters.

CASE: Original Omega steel case, with steel screwback. The diameter is 41mm without the crown.Case is in a super condition.

Black DLC coated.

CROWN: Original Omega. Black.

CRYSTAL: Original Omega Sapphire

DIAL: Original Omega black dial and hands.

MOVEMENT: Automatic Omega cal 1109. Chronometer. Just been serviced.

STRAP: Black NATO strap. .."

Any info appreciated

Cheers - Tony


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

No! There's been a fair amount of 'talk' about these & whilst they are cool watches (and genuine SMP's) they are not what they are purported to be.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

VinceR said:


> No! There's been a fair amount of 'talk' about these & whilst they are cool watches (and genuine SMP's) they are not what they are purported to be.


ouch! someone just spent Â£800 on it


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

VinceR said:


> No! There's been a fair amount of 'talk' about these & whilst they are cool watches (and genuine SMP's) they are not what they are purported to be.


Thanks for the confirmation Vince - must admit that I was very sceptical about the reference to it's Mil "story", but didn't know for sure - it's good to know the facts.


----------



## Amisen (Jul 9, 2008)

MilSub said:


> I dont gaurantee waterproof, but it has been tested waterproof to 100 meters.


Seems a bit of a strange statement, no guarantee but 'it' has been tested to 100 metres.

Implies that the particular example has been tested to 100 metres.

I wonder how they did that ? but will not guarantee it being waterproof.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

thats a typical depth test for good quality fake/replica watches and that statement suggest thats exactly what it is thinking about it, i do feel for the buyer but then anyone who buys without serial numbers and paperwork needs there head examining IMO without actually viewing the watch


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

MilSub said:


> I dont gaurantee waterproof, but it has been tested waterproof to 100 meters.


I don't get how they can't gaurantee it being waterproof when it has been tested to 100m?


----------

